# LG Spectrum Leaked ICS System Dump



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the dump I pulled from the ICS Leak. Could possibly be turned into a flashable zip. Who knows, but im sure many people can use this.

This comes in 3 parts. 
Part 1 = Everything but /system/app and /system/frameworks
Part 2 = Includes all of /system/framework and 1/2 of the apps
Part 3 = Rest of the apps and all the apps .odex files

Just copy everything from part 3 into /system/apps from part 2 and you are good.

*P1 -* http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ha27apxmv8mxsof
*P2 -* http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?56za8kk483qzzrz
*P3 -* http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ak5ya3c8wk5lm8f


----------

